# How to make beer



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

That was great Vance I really enjoyed it. It made me want to drink a cold one. I haven't had a sapporo in a long time. I might have to get some for the holidays


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I wasn't trying to drive you to drink I just thought it was sure an artistic sales pitch. You're an artist, what do the giants at the far right signify in the final tableau? Maybe there just supposed to be Sumo wrestlers??


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps they are a reference to Japanese tradition and purity. When the sumo wrestlers stamp their feet they are driving evil spirits from the ring.
No worries about driving me to drink. I have a few here and there I appreciate a fine beer made from malted barley/ honey/ and hops etc. It's delicious.


----------

